# native slayer



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Bought a Native Slayer yesterday from the fairhope boat co. Awsome boat and a great group of people there!!!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

hahaha lol that thing is a tank, cooper took one out with me and michaela with us in our tarpons, solid boat but he couldnt get it to move around worth a crap.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

The Slayer is a sick yak, congrats on the buy!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

aquatic argobull said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!


 Here it is


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats! I had a 12.5 Slayer and worked my butt off trying to paddle it. It was my first and only real trip in a paddle kayak. So I know nothing about trying to paddle. I prefer to let my legs do the work which is why I got the Mariner. The Native fleet just grew one stronger.


----------

